# Moose SNOT



## Lorren68 (Jun 27, 2011)

Where can I find beeswax for making moose snot?


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 27, 2011)

bee hive.









LOL, sorry. could'nt help it.   Try ebay or craigslist even. Might find some local beekeepers.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Jun 27, 2011)

*Moose snot???*

what are you useing it for? I use Moose milk on my patches.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 27, 2011)

Both of them work great! I second hitting ebay.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 27, 2011)

the moose snot is for patch lube for my renegade shooting PRBs


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 27, 2011)

Contact your local county agent or chamber of commerce for info on local bee keepers. Should be easy to find someone close by for a source whenever you need more.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hobby Lobby has it in 2 lb blocks ....


----------



## fish30523 (Jun 28, 2011)

you can use non scented plain candels that was what I used last they are alot cheaper


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 28, 2011)

fish30523 said:


> you can use non scented plain candels that was what I used last they are alot cheaper



I did not think of that!      Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## huntin1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Go to a hardware store and look at toilet bowl wax rings, the last ones I bought were 100% bees wax. Though some companies are using a synthetic wax so you have to read the labels.

Or, rather than making your own, use Thompson Center Bore Butter, I've had good luck with this stuff.


huntin1


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 29, 2011)

huntin1 said:


> Go to a hardware store and look at toilet bowl wax rings, the last ones I bought were 100% bees wax. Though some companies are using a synthetic wax so you have to read the labels.
> 
> Or, rather than making your own, use Thompson Center Bore Butter, I've had good luck with this stuff.
> huntin1



Thanks for the tip, I currently use good ol bore butter.  I just want to try different types of patch lube just to see if something works better.


----------



## huntin1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gotcha, always fun to try new stuff. 


huntin1


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 29, 2011)

huntin1 said:


> Gotcha, always fun to try new stuff.
> huntin1



I agree  I try and push the envelope to see what is beyond, I guess I am a "grass is always greener on the otherside" kind of guy when it comes to shooting.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jul 5, 2011)

So....how did yours turn out?


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 5, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> So....how did yours turn out?




Worked out good,  I also mixed up some bees wax and olive oil and used it to lube some maxi-balls.  I have not tried the maxi's with the lube yet, hope to try them this weekend.


----------



## mmarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

I know you can get Bees Wax at Woodcraft Stores. But you may be able to find it at other hardware stores that have a good stock of furniture finishing supplies.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 17, 2011)

The moose snot worked great as did the olive oil and bees wax on the t/c maxi balls.   I ran out of castor oil so today I made a batch with mineral oil.  I will have to wait till next range session to see how it works.


----------



## TarponStalker (Aug 7, 2011)

Lorren68,
sounds like you found some bees wax but if not, I get mine from Ace Hardware stores. They sell it in small round "cakes" for a couple dollars.
The first lube I made was with about 1/2 a cake of wax mixed with a little olive oil. It turned out too hard for patch lube when it cooled. Maybe OK for conical bullet lube though. Next time I added more olive oil and it worked great. I poured it warm into an old Altoids tin box so when I need it I just run the strip of patch over the lube and rub it in good. I cut my patches at the muzzle.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 7, 2011)

TarponStalker said:


> Lorren68,
> sounds like you found some bees wax but if not, I get mine from Ace Hardware stores. They sell it in small round "cakes" for a couple dollars.
> The first lube I made was with about 1/2 a cake of wax mixed with a little olive oil. It turned out too hard for patch lube when it cooled. Maybe OK for conical bullet lube though. Next time I added more olive oil and it worked great. I poured it warm into an old Altoids tin box so when I need it I just run the strip of patch over the lube and rub it in good. I cut my patches at the muzzle.



I mixed mine and it works great using the same method as you except I am using pre cut patches.


----------

